# Garder qualité vidéo sur Instagram



## Youngkriss911 (15 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, j'avais déjà posté auparavant des vidéos faites de mon iPhone pour ensuite passé par un montage en les publiant dans la foulé sur Instagram
Mais les vidéos ne sont quasiment jamais de la même qualité, je filmais en 1080p et on dirait quasi du 480 ou 720p max
Comment faire pour restituer la même qualité d'image en upload sur Instagram s'il vous plaît ?


----------

